# How much of your pay is tips?



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Just took a glance over the past few weeks. And it looks like for every $50 I make, around $20 is from fares and $30 from tips.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Just took a glance over the past few weeks. And it looks like for every $50 I make, around $20 is from fares and $30 from tips.


So your income is 60% from Tips. Looking since Nov 1 my DD income was 68% from tips and my GH was 56% from tips.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Seamus said:


> So your income is 60% from Tips. Looking since Nov 1 my DD income was 68% from tips and my GH was 56% from tips.


I had a closer look at the past 4 weeks, and it's usually between 54% and 65% tips on both UE and DD.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

There's no way to really know for sure. The apps let you see what they want you to see.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

60-70% from tips. Usually around 60%.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

When delivery pay is $2.00, delivery becomes non-profit without tips.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> When delivery pay is $2.00, delivery becomes non-profit without tips.


So what happens to the non tipping orders, are there really drivers who accept them?

I see some that bounce around for a while. Sometimes I'll start a new dash and get the same ping I declined 10-15 minutes earlier.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

The bad orders get bundled with a good order. That's how you get tricked into doing a 15$ order that's closeby and then expects you to drive 10 more miles for a couple more dollars. They won't intentionally give you 2 good orders together.


----------



## JT_Rideshare (Oct 2, 2019)

Tips keep this business afloat. If it was current base fares only, no one would be on the road except very desperate ants. Tips can be more than 60% of your pay usually


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Tips ARE "The Pay". The $2 they "pay" you upfront is the pay for your vehicle, or the loss, depending on how far the round trip ends up being


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Varies by day,
But it is usually pretty close to $2 tip to $1 GH.
So I would agree with @Seamus that on average it sits around 65-70%
I expect holidays are much better.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Tips ARE "The Pay". The $2 they "pay" you upfront is the pay for your vehicle, or the loss, depending on how far the round trip ends up being


That’s crazy why even hold yourself to those odds? You’re basically saying your sole income is based off if they’ll tip or not. And I guess it’s preference but I’ll deal with driving drunks vs delivering food


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> That’s crazy why even hold yourself to those odds?


That is crazy which is why no one takes $2 or $3 offers unless they're stone cold stupid.


Go Uber or Go Home said:


> I’ll deal with driving drunks vs delivering food


It's the exact same issue as driving pax at minimum fare, non-surge rides.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Seamus said:


> That is crazy which is why no one takes $2 or $3 offers unless they're stone cold stupid.
> 
> It's the exact same issue as driving pax at minimum fare, non-surge rides.


Eh we get pampered with those quests and ctb that’s like $8+/ride right there without surge and tip and the fare itself. Eats gotta be decent tho if so many of you do it over uber


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> Eh we get pampered with those quests and ctb that’s like $8+/ride right there without surge and tip and the fare itself. Eats gotta be decent tho if so many of you do it over uber


I did Uber XL and Lyft for 2 years, the Friday and Saturday drunk shift 8pm to 4am and made a ton of money. In September 2019 they eliminated the multiplier surge and the revenue was cut in half or less. Flat rate surge doesn't replace the multiplier surge unless you can do short trips. That's when I switched to delivery.

Uber Eats sucks in my market and DD is in competition with UE to see who can pay the least to drivers. GH is the only one left where you understand the payout up front. 

All these gigs have changed for the worse in the last few years. As you know you have to work harder and smarter just to equal what you made 3-4 years ago.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I did Uber XL and Lyft for 2 years, the Friday and Saturday drunk shift 8pm to 4am and made a ton of money. In September 2019 they eliminated the multiplier surge and the revenue was cut in half or less. Flat rate surge doesn't replace the multiplier surge unless you can do short trips. That's when I switched to delivery.
> 
> Uber Eats sucks in my market and DD is in competition with UE to see who can pay the least to drivers. GH is the only one left where you understand the payout up front.
> 
> All these gigs have changed for the worse in the last few years. As you know you have to work harder and smarter just to equal what you made 3-4 years ago.


XL at 2.0X Surge rates is super lucrative. Way more than driving Taxi.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

UE pay is awful in my area but I would say that it's 25% UE to 75% tips.
I can see it easier on DD where it's about 40% DD to 60% tips but that's even surprising because DD pay is so bad, but I guess the occasional promo and the vendor orders that they have to pay as if there was a tip helps.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> That’s crazy why even hold yourself to those odds? You’re basically saying your sole income is based off if they’ll tip or not. And I guess it’s preference but I’ll deal with driving drunks vs delivering food


If I was approved for uber I wouldn't be making deliveries.

But at least the deliveries usually tell you the minimum gratuity you're getting upfront.


----------



## nycityboy18 (Nov 9, 2021)

I don't know I am new to this business...This week so far 14 trips. 
Net fare = 41.92 
promotions = 2.37
tips = 67.17 
total=111.46


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Tips ARE "The Pay". The $2 they "pay" you upfront is the pay for your vehicle, or the loss, depending on how far the round trip ends up being





Trafficat said:


> When delivery pay is $2.00, delivery becomes non-profit without tips.


I'm not sure it's such a bad model as long as customers are aware of that. If enough drivers have common sense not to accept lowball orders then people will pay a decent amount to make sure their order gets accepted.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Its universally flawed, in that they will gradually increase the "pay" until someone picks up the order. 

Like the story online recently where a lady ordered 20 items from a high end restaurant with no tip. The offer started at $2, and by the time a driver picked up the order it had increased to $22. But it had been 90 minutes and the food was old and cold.

If your business model doesn't support proper compensation from the very beginning then it is a bad business model. Drivers are not waiters working for tips. There are vehicle costs in addition to basic wage requirements, plus tips added on in addition in order to pay any real bills.

If they want to pay $7 an hour plus 50 cents a mile, plus tips, in exchange for taking every order, they'd all be bankrupt overnight or have to charge more.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

If I make $1000 in one week, tips are usually $600-700 of that.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

jaxbeachrides said:


> The bad orders get bundled with a good order.


Makes sense. I noticed it twice in the past few days. I got double orders with average tip amounts that were really combos of one high tipper and one low tipper.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

But does it matter?
If you get an offer for $20 for 2 miles, do you care what percentage is tips and what is the company?
Will you not accept it if the tip is low? Even in a double load?
I don't even look at the breakdown, unless the delivery is like $30-$40 and I'm curious.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

I'll say 70% of my income is tips. I'm my market, base pay is $2.75 and I don't accept anything under $7


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Definitely its mostly tips. Last week


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

ConkeyCrack said:


> I'll say 70% of my income is tips. I'm my market, base pay is $2.75 and I don't accept anything under $7


Are you driving in NYC? I imagine parking is tough there and risking tickets the whole time?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> That’s crazy why even hold yourself to those odds? You’re basically saying your sole income is based off if they’ll tip or not. And I guess it’s preference but I’ll deal with driving drunks vs delivering food


There are times when it's better to drive pax, other times food. Saturday night at 2am I'm driving pax on surge. Sunday afternoon I'm picking up dinner at the fancy restaurant for someone when I'm getting $12 to 15 on a 15 minute order and ignoring all the fast food and Walmart crap.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Past week was 76% on UE, 65% on DD. 

Generally speaking, I’d park it between 60-70%. Varies week to week. Also, UE “promos” have been. EXTRA sucky recently (1.1x to 1.4 at dinnertime), hence the bigger tip share with UE. It’s usually also 60-70%.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Are you driving in NYC? I imagine parking is tough there and risking tickets the whole time?


Yes parking is crazy. I always double park or park by a hydrant. Luckily I never got a ticket. I got a fancy laminated sign saying I'm a delivery driver


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Yes parking is crazy. I always double park or park by a hydrant. Luckily I never got a ticket. I got a fancy laminated sign saying I'm a delivery driver


I'm a delivery driver. Please give me a ticket!!!


----------

